# Deadlift optimal rep range



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

I know there was a thread similar to this the other week. But what would you regard the optimal dead lift rep range to be for hypertrophy purposes? I some times feel my form slips hitting 12 reps


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Jd123 said:


> I know there was a thread similar to this the other week. But what would you regard the optimal dead lift rep range to be for hypertrophy purposes? I some times feel my form slips hitting 12 reps


5-8 IMO.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The thing is with deadlifts, if you get fatigued and your form starts to go, you could get seriously injured.

I usually stick to 5 reps at the heaviest weight I can manage. Let's say if 100kg was my 5RM, when I get 100kg for 5 reps, the next time I'll add 2.5kg (so 102.5kg) and try that for 5 reps. I kept doing that and went from 150kg to 172.5kg over a few months (natty btw).


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Definitely slow and steady. Deads I stick to a 6/7 rep range and when im ready I up the weight and drop down to 3/5 rep range. Recently got a bit ahead of myself and went from 90kg for 5 reps and jammed 100kg (I weigh 60kg ish) on the bar, managed 3 hideous reps and decided to swallow my pride and work up the weight in the rep range above. It'll take me a few weeks but as tom said. Chances of injury are pretty high so better slow and steady imo.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i always pyramid deadlifts....12,8,6,4 then maybe go for a 1 rep max


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

No need for 1 rep maxes, stupid idea...if ur a powerlifter (who don't even tend to max out in training) then maybe every now and then.

As most say 5-8 is a good guide, once u hit 9-10 reps then increase weight so u struggle to get 7-8 reps....

Save 10-15 rep range for a shock session or assistance exercises, deads are a compound movement, u wanna get stronger, thicker muscle, keep reps under 8 imo.

Mine would sometimes look like

60 x 10

100 x 10

140 x 3

180 x 1

200-220 x 5-8 x 3 sets


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I like a mix sometimes i do 5 4 3 2 1 heavy, other days up to 10 sets of 10 for speed and power.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok cheers every one for the comments. Yeah injury was my main concern to be honest. Will keep in the 5-8 range and get some more weight on that bar!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I go anywhere from 6 to 15


----------



## #benjamin (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a good idea to go heavy on the deadlift to increase Growth hormone production in the body, I'd say a heavy 4-7 reps, save the hypertrophy exercises for pull-ups and rows


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I do 4-6 for normal and 8-10 for snatch grip dl


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't maintain decent form above around 8-10 reps... if I want to do regular deadlifts to a higher volume then I do clusters of something like 8x3reps with 15-20 secs or so rest between sets using a 5-6 rep max weight... for straight sets though normal range is 5-8.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Used to do 8 -10 heavy for 4 sets.. Form slipped alot of the time and i ended up in real bad pains for my lower back..

Stopped doing it for awhile and went did my first session other day that included deadlifts... hit 4 sets of 5 on 100kg to test my form and stability... piece of cake and i still felt it good by going slow throughout the movement.. the rep range of 5 will be my new best friend for deads from now on


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

3-5 all day and every 6 weeks or so I treat my self and max out for a PB.


----------

